# OnRoad WinterBlast 2007



## John Foister (Nov 3, 2002)

We at Tri-State Hobbies have set the date for our December Onroad Event, it willl be December 15/16. We will have the same format as our Fall Classic. Practice all day saturday and racing on Sunday. More details and a flyer to come soon. So if you missed our first special event, race make plans now for our first *OnRoad WinterBlast!*


----------



## RBLove (Feb 7, 2005)

John, Can we run 10.5 brushless in the 19 turn class?

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## John Foister (Nov 3, 2002)

Yes 10.5 in 19 turn and 17.5 in stock. 13.5 will be a class of it's own in sedan and 12th scale.


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

do u have a hotel list i will be comming down from cleveland and need a nice hotel close to the track,alos do u have a hoddy shop on site or close for general stuff(tires,brushes, motor spray and all that good stuff) thanks


----------



## John Foister (Nov 3, 2002)

*La Quinta Inn Cincinnati North*
12150 Springfield Pike
Cincinnati, OH 45246
(513) 671-2300
(800) 531-5900

*Super 8 Motel Cincinnati OH*
330 Glensprings Dr
CINCINNATI OH 45246
513-671-0056 


*America's Best Value Inn Fairfield---513-829-7000*
4670 Dixie Hwy
FAIRFIELD OH 45014 


LaQuinta is probably the nicest. We do have an on site hobby shop for all your basic needs. We don't have much for sedan parts yet as there are so many flavors that seem to change 2 a year. But motor spray, brushes, batteries, bearings and ect we have plenty.


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

put a fourm on rc tech
http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=190571 p.s hope u dont mind that i used your words thanks


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

I know that this is the Indoor Championship weekend, but here is a reminder about this race next month that the pre-entries are starting to come in..........so you may not want to miss this one!


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

A tentative count has about 6-8 coming over from Ft. Wayne.


----------



## RBLove (Feb 7, 2005)

Miller Time said:


> A tentative count has about 6-8 coming over from Ft. Wayne.



Right on. I am trying to get some of the Maryland crew to make it over. If we get enough people we may be able to sneak in a qualifier Saturday night???? Regardless it is going to be a good time.

C-ya few in a couple of weeks.

Rob Love


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

what is the scudle for the weekend open times and close time sat and friday


----------



## John Foister (Nov 3, 2002)

Friday we will open at 1:00pm and close at 9:00pm.
Saturday we will be open from 10:00am to 10:00pm.
Sunday we will open at 9:00am and Drivers Meeting at Noon.


----------



## daze (Aug 4, 2007)

*congrats to one fast dude*

once again you were on top of your driving skills. great showing at the us indoor in cleveland. i,m sure everyone is thinking, can this man be beat? once again great driving.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

I would also like to send out some congrats to "The man" Eli Ezrow.


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

yea eli had a great weekend Man 2 weeks till i hit the road


----------



## John Foister (Nov 3, 2002)

Two weeks till the Winterblast.


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Thanks everyone. I hope that the Indiana guys can make it back over for this one again.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

onefastdude said:


> Thanks everyone. I hope that the Indiana guys can make it back over for this one again.


Current count: 4-at least and possibly 3 to 6 additional


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

Eli - Sent you a PM...

Thanks, Denney


----------



## daze (Aug 4, 2007)

*winter blast 007*

I,ll be there, come on racers lets make this race the best one yet. Just tell the little women, you are going racing that week-end. And we,ll all have some fun. se ya zoooom zooom.


----------



## RBLove (Feb 7, 2005)

Awesome to see this race getting some exposure. Hope you all can make it. I will be there for some 19 turn touring car action.


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

19 turn ??????? I thought we were running 13.5 ?????? Great to see the Indiana racers making this event. I will try and make sure the electricity doesn't go out this time!  Especially if I am TQ.


----------



## John Foister (Nov 3, 2002)

I think this race will be a good opportunity for the 19 turn class guys to make the switch to 10.5 brushless. Scotty's all brushless race is coming up and those going can take advantage of this race to get some practice with the faster 10.5 motor. Scotty's race is open to all brushless motors if I read the announcement correctly. If so we will also allow all brands of motors and see if there is any performance difference between the different brands.


----------



## RBLove (Feb 7, 2005)

onefastdude said:


> 19 turn ??????? I thought we were running 13.5 ?????? Great to see the Indiana racers making this event. I will try and make sure the electricity doesn't go out this time!  Especially if I am TQ.


I am planning to run 19 turn/10.5 if there is a class. I think Favian and Brandon are planning to run 19 turn as well. Junior said he will run whatever. You can run with us, but you have to run a 17.5 :thumbsup: 

See you guys Sunday.


----------



## Castradamus (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm planning on come down and I will run 10.5 or 13.5. :thumbsup:


----------



## RBLove (Feb 7, 2005)

A couple of guys from Kansas are making the drive over for the race. This should be a nice little turn out.......


----------



## daze (Aug 4, 2007)

*winder blast 007*

Are any of the racers from THE GATE, coming down?


----------



## Mike Pavlick (Jul 20, 2005)

I think jeff and myself will be down


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

daze said:


> Are any of the racers from THE GATE, coming down?


ill be there im running 19t tc and stock tc


----------



## RBLove (Feb 7, 2005)

Mike Pavlick said:


> I think jeff and myself will be down



Right on Mike. Glad to see you guys making the drive down. It will be a good time for everyone.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

What does everyone plan to run in 1/12?


----------



## JFCJ (Jan 21, 2003)

1/12th 13.5


----------



## John Foister (Nov 3, 2002)

Five Days and counting. It is looking like there will probably be about 30 12th scale cars.....should be pretty awesome!


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

EA is going to try and make this one too. Should be an awesome end of year race.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Did you beat an 8.5 Eli?


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Tied it 8.56 with skins on!


----------



## RBLove (Feb 7, 2005)

This is really shaping up to be a pretty big race. I hear that Blackstock and Cyrul are looking to make their way down. It will be a great time. Hope everyone can make it.


----------



## daze (Aug 4, 2007)

*just a thought*

what about the snow storm, comimg through hamilton, over the week_end? Is that going to affact the out come, of racers? John, what,s your thought?


----------



## RBLove (Feb 7, 2005)

daze said:


> what about the snow storm, comimg through hamilton, over the week_end? Is that going to affact the out come, of racers? John, what,s your thought?



Snow storm? 1-3 inches is all that is expected down there. Not even a storm. So come on down for some racing action.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

daze said:


> what about the snow storm, comimg through hamilton, over the week_end? Is that going to affact the out come, of racers? John, what,s your thought?


.

Snow storm this is not going to be a snow storm. Here is a link to the National Weather Service and there is not going to be any accumlation to speak of (the high will be in the mid to lower 30's). So lets race!!!!!!!!

http://intranet/weather/ForecastFrames.asp?city=Cincy

-Monti-


----------



## JFCJ (Jan 21, 2003)

Words out, McLovin is performing the pre-race star-spangled banner...

:thumbsup:


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

best case is we get snowed in and have to race toy cars ALL next week


----------



## RBLove (Feb 7, 2005)

JFCJ said:


> Words out, McLovin is performing the pre-race star-spangled banner...
> 
> :thumbsup:


DONE and it's going to be naked..... :freak:


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

i know blackstock is not comming because i was at parma last night with paul and both his phi's are there maybe he is running 1/12 mod? see yall in about 5 hours


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

up here in cleveland were supposted to get somewhere around 6-8 inches of snow that suck for the drive home on sunday!!!!


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

sucks I am going to miss this one  ..... Good luck guys, have a safe trip :thumbsup:
CD Wells,


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

RBlove, how was the turnout? who ended up winning?


----------



## RBLove (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks to everyone that made it. The weather was quite suspect and I think it caused some folks to stay home. Turn out was not as much as we hoped for, but it was decent and we had a great time.

Eli - 19t/10.5
Monti - 19t/10.5 12th scale
Bobby - 13.5 12th scale

I am not sure about the others.


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

I hope that everyone had a good time. we try and promote GOOD time and FUN. I also hope that everyone made it home safe and can come out and play some more in the future. Congrats to all the winners and all the racers that make this hobby soo much fun.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Had a great time, hospitality to all was excellent. It was nice to see the shop stocked up. Looking forward to racing with you all again.


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

yea i had a great tiem also look forward to seeing yall at the novak? and i hope come down again soon and race some 13.5


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hopefully I will be down to race the first week of jan! sucks I didnt get to go to the winter blast. RBLove, I heard word of a different layout? See you guys the first week of Jan.
CD


----------

